# Buy a 2008 Madone, or wait till the 2009 models?



## the sky above tar below (Mar 31, 2004)

H. I am connsidering a new Madone 5.2, but don't know whether to wait until the 2009 models come out. What usually happens when the second model year of a new bike comes out?

Does the price go drastically up? Are the components upgraded or downgraded? Will all the colors be different or the same? I believe there is a new Dura Ace coming out on the 5.5's and this may be a reason to wait.

What do you think?


----------



## 08Madone5.2 (Dec 25, 2007)

Buy a 2009, or wait till the 2010 models?? LOL, buy it now and don't worry about what comes out next year. Buy it and ride it! Good luck!


----------



## tocoldmn (Feb 18, 2007)

chances are 09 madone's will be very simliar to the 08's but will cost a couple hundered bucks more. The 08's are already on the edge of overpriced IMO.


----------



## Richard (Feb 17, 2006)

Unless there is one at the LBS in your size, you may HAVE to wait for an '09.

Trek over produced carbon bikes in '06 and, to a slightly lesser extent, in '07. We're still sitting on some '06 Madones and 5200's.

I recently checked Trek's stock for a customer and Madones, all of 'em, are in short supply, particularly in popular sizes like 54-56-58cm.

And no matter what, expect significantly higher prices for '09. Our store manager has been in the business for 35 years, and the price hikes we're seeing at the wholesale level are, in his experience, unprecedented. For example, the retail price of a hybrid Trek 7000 went from $300 for a '08 to $350 for a '09. '07 to '08 went up like $10-$20.

The fact that the 5 and above series of Madones are American made may mitigate this somewhat. But the commodity prices for aluminum, rubber, and steel are going through the roof, the dollar is sinking like a rock, almost everything on a bike is imported and the cost of shipping a container from Asia to the West Coast has doubled in the last year, wages are rising in Taiwan and China, and you have the making of a "perfect storm."


----------



## 08Madone5.2 (Dec 25, 2007)

Respectfully, I disagree. The 08 Madone might very well represent the best value for the dollar in this segment. Tour proven OCLV frame, Ultegra SLs that virtually mimic the more expensive DA at a weight penalty of only 75g. Incredible value.


----------



## WhiskeyNovember (May 31, 2003)

08Madone5.2 said:


> Respectfully, I disagree. The 08 Madone might very well represent the best value for the dollar in this segment. Tour proven OCLV frame, Ultegra SLs that virtually mimic the more expensive DA at a weight penalty of only 75g. Incredible value.


Agreed. Too often, people equate the absolute cheapest option as "the best value", looking only at cost and not taking into consideration how well the product functions or how well supported it is by the manufacturer. Those factors can (and usually do) offer value that offsets a rock-bottom price.


----------



## bbtheory (May 24, 2007)

A Madone 5.2 is not overpriced, name one other bike in its price range that has a full ultegra or better group and one of the Madone's key features: Seatpost/mast, integrated BB, lower 1.5" bearing in the headtube. There are bikes with some of the features, but not for the price of the Madone.


----------



## dpr (Jul 17, 2007)

As I understand it, the 5 series frames (black carbon) are identical to the 6 series frames except for the fact that they weigh a bit more. Stiffness and handling is unaffected. Given the price of the 5.2 and the price of say the 6.5, I fail to see how relatively speaking the Madone 5.2 is poor value. Comparing it with different manufacturers bikes however... it might be. Here in the UK, I have yet to see a bike of comparable performance (nigh on PEAK) for a similar price.


----------



## the sky above tar below (Mar 31, 2004)

I really like the black/white color scheme of the 5.2 performance, 2008. Plus, I love triples, and the 5.2 comes with a full Shimano SL triple crank and derailleurs.

If I understand it, it's possible to snag one of these for 3 grand. Sounds like a great deal.


----------



## Richard (Feb 17, 2006)

I also think the 5.2 is great "bang for the buck."

As a point of reference, our store owner wanted me to track down a Cervelo SLC-SL frameset for a relative of his "across the pond." We have a good relationship with our nearby Specialized concept store which also carries Cervelo (the manager used to run the Supergo next door to us.) I talked to him and with a substantial discount for "store to store", the price of the Cervelo frameset was considerably more than a complete Madone 5.2. And the Cervelo is made in CHINA. Not that that is necessarily a "bad thing", but that tells me the overall "markup" on the Cervelo is exhorbitant. An Italian made Colnago is one thing but......


----------



## moto loca (May 4, 2008)

08Madone5.2 said:


> Buy a 2009, or wait till the 2010 models?? LOL, buy it now and don't worry about what comes out next year. Buy it and ride it! Good luck!


+1:thumbsup:


----------



## tocoldmn (Feb 18, 2007)

Richard said:


> I also think the 5.2 is great "bang for the buck."
> 
> As a point of reference, our store owner wanted me to track down a Cervelo SLC-SL frameset for a relative of his "across the pond." We have a good relationship with our nearby Specialized concept store which also carries Cervelo (the manager used to run the Supergo next door to us.) I talked to him and with a substantial discount for "store to store", the price of the Cervelo frameset was considerably more than a complete Madone 5.2. And the Cervelo is made in CHINA. Not that that is necessarily a "bad thing", but that tells me the overall "markup" on the Cervelo is exhorbitant. An Italian made Colnago is one thing but......



how much was the = specialized with a carbon steet tube? $3000, evan rival feels nicer than SL.


----------



## uzziefly (Jul 15, 2006)

The 5.2 is the best bang for buck for sure. The Red series are lighter framesets and maybe a TAD stiffer only at BEST.

09 would have different colors and probably a SRAM Red offering etc. And cost more perhaps.

Too bad I just picked out a TTX otherwise I'd get a new road frame. Oh well. Doesn't mater.


----------



## 08Madone5.2 (Dec 25, 2007)

I just got done riding my 08 5.2 40 miles today and could have kept going all day were it not for my son's LAX game. I think I'll wait for the 2013's.


----------



## Falling Snow (Apr 2, 2008)

the sky above said:


> I really like the black/white color scheme of the 5.2 performance, 2008. Plus, I love triples, and the 5.2 comes with a full Shimano SL triple crank and derailleurs.
> 
> If I understand it, it's possible to snag one of these for 3 grand. Sounds like a great deal.


I won't be a bit surprised if the '09's are more expensive. ... In addition to other's comments, there's always the (slim) chance, you could hold out and try to pick up an '08 once the '09's are out for a bit of a discount. But unless there are some already in your area that are your size that aren't selling, that's a pretty unlikely score. There's a 5.1 that's been in my LBS for months, but then... that's the 5.1...

I've seen several 5.2 Madones at my local shops, both the Performance and Pro models. I have yet to see any (Performance models) in stock with a triple, however. I know it's an option, but it might be something you have to get the shop to swap for you and I think you'll pay a few bucks more for one than you would the compact.

Sounds like you haven't ridden one yet. If not, find one and see what you think. You'll probably end up taking it home with you.  Are you looking at any other bikes?


----------

